# DIY compound bow case idea...



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got a bad feeling the pipe will be too weak once cut in half to hold up, but I wish you luck.


----------



## dbogie59 (Jan 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, it would be too heavy and expensive. 6" pvc is not light.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the constructive criticism, guys. 

Sometimes when you get an idea, you overlook the simple stuff. I have no doubt it would be heavy and not cheap, but IF it works out I'm sure it'll provide more than adequate protection for an $800+ archery investment. :wink:

Now I'm thinking of creating a half mold for a case, having bedliner sprayed on that and hinging the two halves... :idea1:


----------



## wiredneck1 (Aug 31, 2010)

So your planning on putting the bow inside the pvc right? What about the sight that extends forward of the riser? The stab? The cable.slide etc?


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

DesiD73 said:


> After you've put it together to check the dimensions, disassemble it and cut all the pipes & elbows in half. Glue the half lengths of pipe & the elbows together & your two halves of the case are done.


I would glue the D shape together first and then Dremel it in half. This way you know all the angles line up, gluing all the cut up individual parts sounds like a PITA to me.
Over here we have 2 types of PVC pipe available, 1 for sewage, 1 for rainwater drains. The rainwater variant is only to be used above ground and has a much thinner wall than the sewage pipe. The range of diameters of the pipes overlap. So shop around and see what's out there.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the idea but I think the time and materials spent would = a good case.

As for PVC holding its shape when cut in half, that is a legitimate argument. You could maybe fill it with foam (noodles or the spray insulation foam) but I dont know how costly that would be. I dont understand what the base material would be for the parts other than the pipe?


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

@wiredneck1: it would be up to you to decide the dimensions of your case. Longer lengths of pipe will yield a bigger case in the end.

@ThomVis: I was thinking about that too this morning while staring at a PVC pipe...to glue first, then cut or else the angles may not line up. I might look around this weekend to see what's available and the cost. Thinner walls would not be a problem if the product gets a coat of bedliner to toughen it up.

@Chopayne: I think PVC pipe will pretty much holds its shape when cut; if not, it's easily corrected by heating it up some. For filling the sides I was thinking maybe PVC ceiling panels.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Itll hold its shape, but when you put pressure on it, it'll snap. I think the foam spray or noodles would give it more support so that it wouldnt break.


----------

